# good for butterflies = good for bees?



## Sallygal8 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Bee plants*

I just read in Irish Eyes Garden seeds that buckwheat was excellent for bees....$6.00 for 5 # so I sent for some I have grown it in the past for the fun...as gardening/trees are my first love...I am new with bees but have over 40 trees for them to play in so we will see how i do. Good luck:thumbsup


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Good for butterflies doesn't always mean good for bees. Bees don't have the reach that butterflies and hummingbirds do as their tounges aren't long enough. They have to be able to get to the nectar source for it to do them any good.
That being said, I have heard that caucasions can work sources that other bees can't as they have a little longer tongue???? I don't have any idea if it's true as I haven't been around any.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

As CP pointed out, good for butterflies does not mean good for bees. I have a number of plants in my yard that are frequently visited by butterflies but rarely/never by bees.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

> Good for butterflies doesn't always mean good for bees. Bees don't have the reach that butterflies and hummingbirds do as their tounges aren't long enough.


What CP said.

Plants I have that both butterflies and bees work are just about any flowering plant in the mint family, wild species of milkweed, purple coneflower, false sunflower, and zinnias.


----------

